

App Store Tops 40 Billion Downloads with Almost Half in 2012 - toksaitov
https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2013/01/07App-Store-Tops-40-Billion-Downloads-with-Almost-Half-in-2012.html

======
bornhuetter
Below is a partial list of superlatives used in this press release:

* 2 x record-breaking

* 4 x incredible

* 2 x best

* most innovative

* astonishing

* beyond our wildest dreams

* thrilled

* excited

* 3 x great

* never seen such a vibrant marketplace

------
dangero
It would be interesting to know if older applications account for more or less
than 50% of the downloads this year. In other words has the potential for a
new app gone up or down as the number of apps in the store has grown?

~~~
rsynnott
Simply going by the "Top X apps" thing, the bulk of downloads seem to be of
new apps (though there are a few old ones, like Facebook and Angry Birds,
perennially up the list).

------
Pr0
Interesting, I had no idea that links could be submitted with and without
https: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5020964>

------
smackfu
So that's averaging 40 app downloads per account in 2012 alone. Higher than I
would expect, but I guess a lot of people download a lot of free apps and then
immediately delete them.

~~~
FredFredrickson
How many were repeats (deleted from device, then re-downloaded later)? How
many were updates to existing apps (or did they count those)?

These numbers are meant to impress people who know nothing about numbers, in
my opinion.

~~~
trendnet
"*40 billion unique downloads excluding re-downloads and updates."

------
damian2000
Anyone know of any recent (& free) country by country statistics, showing
total sales figures on the app store?

